# Best Wood for Fish



## senor harv

I haven't had an answer yet on my previous message and am ready to smoke some trout.  Any one want to jump in here?


  Posted: Sun Aug 28, 2005 6:56 pm   Post subject:  Best Wood for Fish(Very Best)     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have smoked fish most of my adult life(Salmon, but mostly Trout) and have used the fancy smokers and The Super Chief. They all have turned out great. Super Chief takes the longest. I have used all types of wood, Almond , Oak, Hickory, Mesquite, Apple, Pecan, Maple and Alder. My question is"-What's the very BEST wood? " Is it just what u have available, or is there a Best one. Any ideas? I have read that Red Oak is the Best wood for meat, not available in So. Calif. OK experts, let's hear from y'All---Senor Harv 


_________________
"Quality Has No Fear of Time"


----------



## Dutch

Sr. Harv For some reason I have it in my head that Alder is the wood for fish such as Salmon and Trout. I think with fish that you would want a light aromatic smoke that won't hide the flavor of the fish.  Anyway that's my $.02.  :D


----------



## senor harv

OK, 1 vote for Alder,   thanks


----------



## brianj517

*SrHarv*

I have to agree with EarlD on this one. Anything heavier than Alder is likely to overcome the delicate flavor of your fish. To be honest, though, I have not personally tried any other type of wood with fish in the smoker yet. Alder worked so well for me the first couple times that I just stuck with it and experimented with diferent brines and marinades instead.

There have been a few times that I've been in the mood for fish and not had time to wait on the smoker. As an alternative, I have prepared cedar plank salmon on my gas grill several times and enjoyed it very much. The cedar planks are available at the seafood counter of my local grocery store but they can also be found through many online sources as well.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jcharpentier

I have tried Alder ,Maple and cedar. I like alder the best.


----------



## senor harv

Thanks very much------


----------



## dacdots

HARV,living in CA yiu should have no trouble finding citrus wood.While living in FL the guy that introduced me to smoking smoked a lot of fish because of its availability.He always used citrus wood for fish and it was great.Seems like not many people here talk much about using citrus in thier smoking,but it imparts a wonderful light tangy flavor to fish as well as poultry.If you have never used why not give it a try,you might be suprised.David


----------



## senor harv

Dacdots--thanks for citrus info. U jogged the old memory. 100 yrs. ago I remember using orange and lemon, but can't remember on what. I do remember that u must cut to size when it's green and it's still a bitch because it's so hard. And then ---I have so much wood for smoking now (mentioned types  b-4)-the boss will kill me if I bring more home, Ha!  thanks again


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Don't want to digress too much. I totally agree with the alder and citrus woods for smoking. But, I have a great recipe for a smoked king mackerel dip that just wouldn't be the same without some hickory smoke. 

Point being, it really depends on the kind of fish being smoked. Trout, grouper, snapper etc. (the milder fishes) would take the alder, citrus etc. but some of the "stronger" fish (king mackerel, amber jack etc.) may take some pecan or even hickory. Just wood for thought.

Bill


----------

